# saltwater fish that i have caugth



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

blowfish, seabass, bluefish, fluke, flounder, porgies, spot..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice, that puffer is real nice!

prolly too late now, but u should save it and throw it in a tank,.... if u have a salt tank


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

a flounder tank would be sweet


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks like a blast, you go often?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

funtimes...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

whats the one in the 3rd pic? looks like a lil shark..lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> whats the one in the 3rd pic? looks like a lil shark..lol


yeah thats a dog fish... they do get bigger but that was a little guy..

i go fishing as often as i can, unfortunately i couldnt use my camera most of the summer since i lost the charger so i dont have alot of pics but the striper fall season is just kicking off so i will have more pics for this thread soon, im going friday night and probably will take a day off next weekand go and next weekend..


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Blue Fish is good. Grill it and throw some soy sauce on it and its wonderful. i really hope your eating those fish your killing


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

SregoR said:


> Blue Fish is good. Grill it and throw some soy sauce on it and its wonderful. i really hope your eating those fish your killing


oh hell yeah, i only keep what i will eat..

blue fish can be really good and really bad, its all about the size of the fish, the best ones to eat are in the 1 - 4 pound range..


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Blue Fish is good. Grill it and throw some soy sauce on it and its wonderful. i really hope your eating those fish your killing


oh hell yeah, i only keep what i will eat..

blue fish can be really good and really bad, its all about the size of the fish, the best ones to eat are in the 1 - 4 pound range..
[/quote]







thats true. i havnt gone fishing in a very long time. swordfish is awesome tho. Grilled ofcourse


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

aw the puffer looks so sad out of water.... you didn't EAT him did you?!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> aw the puffer looks so sad out of water.... you didn't EAT him did you?!


no but apparently they are really tasty, but you have to catch the really big ones to eat them. they get to over a foot..


----------



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

cool pictures did you go fishing in the ape cuz i notice u wearing a boston hoody


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> aw the puffer looks so sad out of water.... you didn't EAT him did you?!


no but apparently they are really tasty, but you have to catch the really big ones to eat them. they get to over a foot..
[/quote]

gotta be careful when eating those bad boys.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aw the puffer looks so sad out of water.... you didn't EAT him did you?!


no but apparently they are really tasty, but you have to catch the really big ones to eat them. they get to over a foot..
[/quote]

gotta be careful when eating those bad boys.
[/quote]

they are differnt then the puffers your talking about, japanese fugu..

i caught this yesterday, first false albacore ive landed, they fight like hell but not good for eating so threw it back.. cool fish though


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

poor puffer...









nice catch for that day though...:nod:


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

nice catches!


----------

